

Why You Should Stop Using CAPTCHAs - mbesto
http://webdesignledger.com/tips/why-you-should-stop-using-captchas

======
avree
CAPTCHAs are indisputably a nuisance. They have to be used, however, where
necessary—some sites are simply too spam-prone to avoid needing to use
CAPTCHAs (usually in conjunction with one or all of the other suggested
methods on the blog.)

For those sites, reCAPTCHA is usually a good enough spam deterrent that has a
fairly high human success percentage.

------
johnyqi
I had several flip outs because of these captcha things. As it says in
article, some of them are simply impossible to read. I'm definitely not
putting any of those on my website, there are plenty of other solutions out
there.

